# My First Pen...



## trc65 (Dec 22, 2019)

... or rather pen like project. A stylus out of bocote I got from Marc in the pumpkin seed trade.

Nothing special, simple project, just to make sure I was doing it right before I get to the other six or seven that I have planned for gifts. Going to be real busy the next 2 days with pens, bowls, and cooking.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Patrude (Dec 22, 2019)

Congratulations, looks like you are well on your way. it is special and important. Ya done well. Keep at it, good job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2019)

Gotta love Bocote! Nice job for #1! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 22, 2019)

Looks great, my first was nowhere near that good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 22, 2019)

Awesome! I love it. I love bocote, it has such great figure. And smells great when turned and sanding.
Ca finish? Looks good....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 22, 2019)

Yep, CA. I played around with the dipping method, and while my results are good with it, I'm short on time and the CA is faster for me. 

I've not worked bocote before, and it does smell good. Doing some in cocobolo as well and like that smell too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 23, 2019)

Don’t know how it could be any nicer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks fantastic,if the ones your giving as gifts are half that nice,they’ll be very happy with them. Great work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks great.
Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Dec 23, 2019)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

